# Is $450 for these B&W towers a good price?



## l300lover (Sep 22, 2011)

I can get some B&W DM603 S2 tower speakers for $450. Is this a good deal and would they be better than the Polk RtiA9 towers?


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

I am not sure of the deal involved, however, $450 is a decent price for a Pair of the B&W speakers, with the caveat that you have to like them.:dontknow:

As for the Polk are they used or will they be $1500 for a new pair ?


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

A good deal if you like their tone (color), sound signature.

As far as B&W or Polk, I prefer not to vote.

Your call


----------



## callas01 (Oct 24, 2010)

I like the 603 S2s moreso then the current 684/683s, my dad's had those speakers for 15+ yrs. If this is for home theater you'll want to find a LCR600 S3 center channel. Personally I like them better then the polks.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

As long as the drivers and vinyl wrap are intact, that is a very fair price on a decent set of speakers. And the resell value on B&W speakers should allow you to sell them at that price if you don't care for them.

Personally, I really liked and have owned the older 600 Series like the ones you are looking at.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

$450, is that per each or for the pair? Before I could decide (that would have to be the pair price), I would have to listen to them in my room. Will the guy let you try them in your place?


----------



## l300lover (Sep 22, 2011)

I went ahead and got some Definitive Technology pb10's for $400 in mint condition. I have the matching center channel on the way as well. Did I make a good decision?


----------



## callas01 (Oct 24, 2010)

if you like the DTs then its a good decision.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

l300lover said:


> I went ahead and got some Definitive Technology pb10's for $400 in mint condition. I have the matching center channel on the way as well. Did I make a good decision?


You will find out - at least, you made a decision.


----------

